# Best way to get rid of a Diamond timeshare



## oneely (Sep 4, 2019)

I recently attended a timeshare presentation at Puebla Bonito Resort in Cabo San Lucas. We told the sales manager we didn't want to buy but were interested in getting rid of our Diamond Resort timeshare points. He said that for less than $1,000 dollars they would have a Company Called Timeshare Exchange Services in Canada, release me from ownership and future maintenance fees. I have looked up TES in many forums and found there are two other companies with the same name in the US. One is in Huntington Beach California and the other is in Levittown PA. The California location has horrible ratings and the Levittown location has mixed ratings. i cannot find any ratings for the Montreal Canada location. Can anyone help me, Are these all the same company operating in different locations or are they different. Are there any ratings for the Canadian Company>


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 4, 2019)

Scam.  Try Diamond Transitions.
https://www.diamondresorts.com/transitions


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 4, 2019)

If your timeshare is paid off and maintenance fees up to date, Diamond will take your retail purchased contracts back -- your cost is $1000 per contract. See the Transitions button in the left column when you log into your account.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 5, 2019)

oneely said:


> I recently attended a timeshare presentation at Puebla Bonito Resort in Cabo San Lucas. We told the sales manager we didn't want to buy but were interested in getting rid of our Diamond Resort timeshare points. He said that for less than $1,000 dollars they would have a Company Called Timeshare Exchange Services in Canada, release me from ownership and future maintenance fees. I have looked up TES in many forums and found there are two other companies with the same name in the US. One is in Huntington Beach California and the other is in Levittown PA. The California location has horrible ratings and the Levittown location has mixed ratings. i cannot find any ratings for the Montreal Canada location. Can anyone help me, Are these all the same company operating in different locations or are they different. Are there any ratings for the Canadian Company>





Tread VERY carefully.  This could be a scam designed to look legitimate....




.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have heard these types of offers in Mexico at many timeshare sales. The odds are you will end up with two timeshares - the new one you just bought and the old one that was suppose to go away.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2019)

yep, these "trade in" schemes never ever work out for owners.


----------



## Tony Semifero (Sep 7, 2019)

I bought my unit on Ebay.  I was at least the 3rd owner out.  I submitted my unit for relinquishing.  They contacted me about 4 days later and said thet had accepted my unit.  $1000. No additional maintenance fees.  No next year's fees as has been stated here on TUG forum.  I'm  waiting for paperwork to come in the mail.  Happy to pay $1000 to be done with this one.  It's just too expensive for what we get there unfortunately. 

That said I wasn't unhappy with the DRI product... just didn't feel it was worth the almost $1200 maintenance fee up from $900 when I bought it about 10 years ago.


This program is direct through Diamond Resorts.  Log in the owner portal.  There's a link on the home page.  So it's not an outside company.  I have verified by calling DRI directly.

I'll update when the deal is done or if it doesn't go well. 

Good luck!


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 7, 2019)

Tony Semifero said:


> I bought my unit on Ebay.  I was at least the 3rd owner out.  I submitted my unit for relinquishing.  They contacted me about 4 days later and said thet had accepted my unit.  $1000. No additional maintenance fees.  No next year's fees as has been stated here on TUG forum.  I'm  waiting for paperwork to come in the mail.  Happy to pay $1000 to be done with this one.  It's just too expensive for what we get there unfortunately.
> 
> That said I wasn't unhappy with the DRI product... just didn't feel it was worth the almost $1200 maintenance fee up from $900 when I bought it about 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



Good to hear they are taking resale purchases back, although it sounds like you had a fixed week, rather than points?


----------



## nrosario79 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

New member here. 
My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership. 
But due to marriage issues we decided to get rid of the membership. 
We signed the contract two days ago, how can we cancel this. 
We live in Florida and I know there is a buyers remorse rule 

Please help.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 9, 2019)

nrosario79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here.
> My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership.
> ...



Look in the paperwork for the rescission instructions.  Both you and your wife must sign the rescission letter.  Send certified mail.  How much would rescission save you?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 9, 2019)

nrosario79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here.
> My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership.
> ...



Welcome to TUG. You only have a few days or you are stuck so have both buyers sign a letter of rescission per the instructions in the contract. Mail with tracking to the address indicated on the contract so you can track and have evidence of the date mailed. Do not call the sales rep or sales office they will try to talk you out of it or worse delay a response so you get past your rescission date.

Rescind now.


----------



## R.J.C. (Sep 11, 2019)

nrosario79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here.
> My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership.
> ...



If I remember correctly, in Florida, you have 7 calendar days to rescind a timeshare purchase but it depends on where you made the purchase, not where you live.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 11, 2019)

Never buy one or never attend one of their sales presentation.


----------



## Tony Semifero (Sep 14, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Good to hear they are taking resale purchases back, although it sounds like you had a fixed week, rather than points?


Correct.  I own a fixed week.

For $1000 still on being done...  they just requested extra information (marital status,  legal names etc) paperwork supposed to arrive soon.  

Will update again on process and/or any glitches


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 18, 2019)

nrosario79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here.
> My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership.
> ...



@nrosario79 
We hope that your rescission went well enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## janej (Sep 20, 2019)

I also tried transition and was told they don't take resale weeks.   Here is one of the condition:

You must have purchased your vacation ownership directly from Diamond Resorts or from a predecessor whose developer rights were acquired by Diamond Resorts. Members and owners who have inherited or been gifted a vacation ownership from family will qualify if their family members would have qualified.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 22, 2019)

Tony Semifero said:


> I bought my unit on Ebay.  I was at least the 3rd owner out.  I submitted my unit for relinquishing.  They contacted me about 4 days later and said thet had accepted my unit.  $1000. No additional maintenance fees.  No next year's fees as has been stated here on TUG forum.  I'm  waiting for paperwork to come in the mail.  Happy to pay $1000 to be done with this one.  It's just too expensive for what we get there unfortunately.
> 
> That said I wasn't unhappy with the DRI product... just didn't feel it was worth the almost $1200 maintenance fee up from $900 when I bought it about 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  The DRI website says Transitions is good only for contracts purchased from DRI (with a few relaxations).


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 30, 2019)

nrosario79 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New member here.
> My wife and I converted from a Diamond sampler to a full membership.
> ...


@nrosario79 
We hope that your rescission went well and enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## nrosario79 (Apr 14, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> @nrosario79
> We hope that your rescission went well and enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS.  Solely to track how much TS owners have saved, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of all tuggers initially bought developer/resort TS, there is no shaming.



Sorry it took me this long to reply back.
We where able to send the letter following the exact instructions located in their payper work.
It took them sometime before receiving all the initial moneys we paid, but is all done now.
Neve again I will get into a timeshare deal/situation.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 15, 2020)

nrosario79 said:


> Sorry it took me this long to reply back.
> We where able to send the letter following the exact instructions located in their payper work.
> It took them sometime before receiving all the initial moneys we paid, but is all done now.
> Neve again I will get into a timeshare deal/situation.
> ...


Thank for your follow up post,  I am glad you are free and out of your contract


----------



## Grammarhero (Apr 19, 2020)

nrosario79 said:


> Sorry it took me this long to reply back.
> We where able to send the letter following the exact instructions located in their payper work.
> It took them sometime before receiving all the initial moneys we paid, but is all done now.
> Neve again I will get into a timeshare deal/situation.
> ...


Thanks for letting us know.  What was purchase price of your TS?


----------



## stars4sky (Jun 12, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Thanks for letting us know.  What was purchase price of your TS?



I just bought my 2nd timeshare Monday June 8th through DRI, which I think was way misrepresented after reading fine print and now I want to rescind.   How long is the rescission process after sending the letter  and I don’t have that fax number only a mailing letter.  I would like to fax and mail my rescission letter.   I would also be in Vegas this week and I’d like to go to their office if they give me a hard time lol.  
My background, single mom but loves to travel the world and have used my timeshare on many places overseas using grand chateau t/s while I was married.  I thought this 7500pts DRI would be good addition to Marriott time share for flexibility but now I see I paid/financed $17k for 7500pts every odd yrs INSTEAD of every year which I though I would get.  

they also gave me freebies and a tablet that doesn’t work.  Do I need to return those first?  I couldn’t get in touch with anyone anymore after I signed up, not sure if it’s limited office hours due to virus.

is there a good rescission format letter out there?  could it be handwritten so I can just mail it out right away without looking for a printer?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 12, 2020)

a good template is here.  The rescission period depends on the state your purchased.








						How to rescind (cancel) my timeshare purchase?
					

How to Cancel a Timeshare Purchase - Free timeshare advice article




					tugbbs.com
				




Follow the instructions in your paperwork as exact. Send USPS certified. Unless DRI requests in the rescission instructions, no need to send priority mail or return receipt requested. If you need me to take a look at your paperwork and rescission letter, PM me. Ideally, you should send out the rescission paperwork tonight or tomorrow morning.

I have DRI which I bought for $1.  I personally like Wyndham or Vacation Village better, all of which I bought for $1.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jun 12, 2020)

Stars, anything you got to attend the presentation is yours to keep.  I hope your contract info is on paper.  If it is on the tablet and you did Docusign, then things may be a little more complex.  You should have the contract number in your possession in order to cancel the contract.  The rescission instructions would be in the contract, including the number of days they allow.  In any event, recessions are governed by state law in the state you signed the contract.  And understand this: no one at the Diamond sales office will give you any information or assistance in cancelling your contract.  They only want a sale and a rescission is their last wish.


----------



## stars4sky (Jun 13, 2020)

Purchased


Grammarhero said:


> a good template is here.  The rescission period depends on the state your purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I purchased in AZ, and accdg to contract has 10d to rescind.  US post offices closed on Saturday here in Sedona. Thinking of sending through UPS/Fedex before heading out to Vegas.  Where should I drop off the tablet that they gave and the free massage certificates for making the purchase?  I’m thinking of giving it to concierge or lobby of their sister resort where I’m staying or dropping it off at the hotel lobby of where the actual t/s preview was.   Any thoughts?


----------



## stars4sky (Jun 13, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> Stars, anything you got to attend the presentation is yours to keep.  I hope your contract info is on paper.  If it is on the tablet and you did Docusign, then things may be a little more complex.  You should have the contract number in your possession in order to cancel the contract.  The rescission instructions would be in the contract, including the number of days they allow.  In any event, recessions are governed by state law in the state you signed the contract.  And understand this: no one at the Diamond sales office will give you any information or assistance in cancelling your contract.  They only want a sale and a rescission is their last wish.



I do have the contract in paper, thank goodness!  I just need to find out where to dump the worthless tablet they gave me and a couple extra certificates post purchase. I really hope not in the sales office coz I’d dread to see them again. Haha


----------



## jfalkingham (Jun 16, 2020)

stars4sky said:


> I do have the contract in paper, thank goodness!  I just need to find out where to dump the worthless tablet they gave me and a couple extra certificates post purchase. I really hope not in the sales office coz I’d dread to see them again. Haha



Any freebies they gave to you at the presentation are yours to keep.


----------



## Trustee for Diamond (Oct 8, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> a good template is here.  The rescission period depends on the state your purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I ask where did you find it for $1 ?

We are trying to get rid of our parents timeshare and that is exactly what we want to do (it's completely paid off).

We don't want people to think it is a scam .


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2021)

you can find countless timeshares for sale on the resale market for $1, including hundreds in the TUG marketplace alone.





__





						Timeshares Resales | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2021)

Brian, This question how been pose to me about a timeshare selling at Massanutten Regal Vista for $1.00.

Is their a mortgage on the timeshare or is the timeshare mortgage paid in full?

Would the new owner assume the mortgage, if there is a mortgage?

I could not answer these questions . We purchased a resale timeshare for less than 98% of the developers price. The timeshare did not have a mortgage on it.

We purchased two deeded weeks for less than $6000.0. Thanks to DavidM.
Years ago.


----------

